# Wild Dagga?



## BaySmoke408 (May 18, 2007)

anyone have experience with this? its supposed to be a marijuana alternative with similar effects. theres also some shit called marihuanilla.

Erowid Leonotis leonurus (Lion's Tail) Vault


----------



## Beaner (May 21, 2007)

pretty sure dagga is just aussie slang for weed, as for that other stuff im pretty sure they sell it in high times, doesn't really do much, nothing matches weed, lol not even close. ive had experts at smoke shops sell me all kinds of shit, primrose seeds, broom, hops, salvia, all saying it is "reminicent of marijuanna" well hops tastes nice and is weeds closest cousin but wont get you high at all, broom is an irish weed that looks and tastes like ground corn cob, doesn't work either, never tried the primrose, but salvia is a 5 min halusinatory that is really cool but not like weed either.


----------



## hustlers7Ambition (May 25, 2007)

ya i bought some shit that had wild dagga in it from herbal smoke shop. it COMPLETELY sucks. dont waste ur money. 2 friends and i smoke a j of this shit, we got 2 ounces consisting of 4 diff types of shit, and man did it suck. we smoked it for 30 min and it burnt so fuckin slow and suck/tasted like shit that we just threw it out. waste of time and money


----------



## phillypete (Jun 11, 2008)

Yeah I grow a variety of the leonurus varieties based on their so-called "narcotic" properties. Unfortunately, the "high" is nothing like cannabis and absolutely nothing like good cannabis. There is a high that can be had but it isn't as "easy". They are beautiful plants though, and if you communicate with them properly they will treat you well enough.

Nothing compares to marijane though.....nothing. If any of this other crap made you question the stupidity of society like MJ does would it really be legal?


----------



## abso1utepain (Jun 11, 2008)

well i've grown wild dagga befor, and smoked every part of the plant zero effects from anything BUT the red flowers, those don't get you high or anything you just seem to feel relaxed when you smoke them, they(the flowers) work nicely to save some money, mix it in with your bud in a J and it smokes nice, i don't notice a weaker effect from pot when mixing it with dagga, but it does burn a bit uneven.


----------



## ganjaintake4:20 (Jun 13, 2008)

ya i smoked it before from some of that the legal bud.The shit doesn't work its hopeless dude.i bought a ounce of that stuff it tasted like shit didn't get me high and made my pizzo taste like shit.Dont try wild dagga man it's a waste of money when u can go buy a sack and roll a blunt.


----------



## samljer (Mar 3, 2010)

Wild dagga is a weaker version of weed.
Make sure your getting a straight proper strain "theres 3 with high affects and 5 without"
which is often used as filler in legal buds so ignore those people.

If you buy straigt up dagga only, smoke 1g. and it is like smoking .25g of "common" weed. with effects like a 50/50 mix strain.

Theres people that also say salvia is placebo.

Much like all legal herbs it must be done properly.


----------



## ANC (Mar 3, 2010)

Bull, dagga is what cannabis is called here in South Africa.... and I'm pretty sure from where that word originates.
Wild dagga is not a type of cannabis plant... the only reason it was called dagga too is because the original westerners, who came here weren't very sofisticated, and saw the native people smokeing it.

Good wild dagga is actualy not bad, but I rememerb as a school kid filling my pockets with wild dagga on an excursion to the nuclear power station, man did that taste crap...but then again, I grabbed leaves.


----------



## boupstarnm (Mar 3, 2010)

I got some for free from a vendor when I bought some san pedro cacti and salvia. The wild dagga was a 5x or 10x extract and it sucked. Virtually no effects at all....nothing like weed IMO. Not to mention smoking a gram of anything seems like too much to me to catch a weak buzz...especially if it tastes like shit. The only legal thing I've found to be similar to cannabis is JWH's. 

San Pedro is absolutely amazing, without a doubt absolutely amazing, more euphoric than MDMA. Salvia definitely works but IME it's one of the most uncomfortable highs I've ever felt. Salvia is like pure anxiety/fear/pain to me.


----------



## ANC (Mar 3, 2010)

It certainly is better if freshly prepared yourself,and it is not a replacement for cannabis.
But if done correctly is a nice smokeable, for those of use who enjoy smokeing...


----------

